# issue with the tilt mechanism on a merc 2 smoke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

looking at a diagram for a 25 2 stroke merc
it seems to be part number 26, a hex head machine screw.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/3236_170.cfm


----------

